# Really worried!



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

We're scared. Peanut is in her first heat. (And last). She's exhibiting some distressing neurological symptoms. She wobbles and has extreme weakness in her front legs. She stopped wagging her tail weeks ago and was holding it strangely. (long before the heat began.) She's been to the vet and had lots of bloodwork. We're waiting for some of the results. Vet is puzzled, too. Any ideas, guesses?? Probably back to the vet again this week.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That IS upsetting. I have never heard of neurological symptoms during/before a heat period. I wonder if she has had x-rays of her head???


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of this and will be sending prayers for little Peanut and you!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would be surprised if these symptoms are linked to her season.
My worry would be liver issues or a head/back injury.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm sorry, I'm not able to help at all, I just wanted to say I'm so sorry that you and poor Peanut are going through this! Me and the "kids" have all our fingers and paws crossed that she gets better soon!!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! She's on 'pen rest' today. Some of her blood tests are still out. Vet wondered about anemia. I'm leaning toward back problem.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Please let us know when you know more. This is very concerning!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

We visited the chiropractor yesterday and it has really helped. So far it's looking good.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad to hear she is on the mend poor little soul. Did the chiropractor confirm it was a back injury?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She found some area that were binding, I don't remember her description. She is considerably better today. Not 100% yet, but much closer to normal.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

that's really great!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

So happy to hear that!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

So glad to hear she's doing better!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

The vet thinks it's a pinched nerve or similar. She was doing great after the chiro visit and then she slipped on some bare floor. All the symptoms came back with a vengeance. After a day of rest in the Iris she's doing better. She's not happy about not being able come out and play. Plus she's in season. Not easy to keep a puppy in heat quiet. lol


----------

